
Draggable and editable tab component in website - pseudo_x
https://gao-sun.github.io/react-awesome-tabs/
======
marclave
Nice! Under "Make it Lively" there is a typo, should be "Loading" not "Loadig"

~~~
pseudo_x
Thank you! I'll edit it now.

